# frozen hack plumbing



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Had a vacant rental house leak from the frozen master tub/shower valve supply










froze CPVC 









tub drain 









ever seen a tub spout extension


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

same house , water heater hacked up










custom CPVC hack fitting


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

That Is some dandy plumbing ya got there, the tub drain ain't even got a trap, bet the bathroom smells nice

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

they did use the blue monster tape everybody loves, PASS


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Thats one thing we never do up here is put water line in the outside walls...

So which handyman did the plumbing on that job????


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

GREENPLUM said:


> they did use the blue monster tape everybody loves, PASS


I love that stuff, wrap threads with about 4 wraps of that and then put a dab of Teflon based dope over that and ull never have leaks.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## seanny deep (Jan 28, 2012)

Sorry never use cpvc so im Not sûre but that looks like abs cement on the tube stuff.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

OldSchool said:


> Thats one thing we never do up here is put water line in the outside walls...
> 
> So which handyman did the plumbing on that job????


Where do you plumb/work/live?


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

Could they pick a worse spot to design a tub into a house in an area with frost concerns?


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

the access panel is for quick access to the pump motor..you will just need a 6' ladder


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

GREENPLUM said:


> the access panel is for quick access to the pump motor..you will just need a 6' ladder


And the quickest way for everything to freeze :laughing:

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I love the 1 1/2" san tee on its side and the lack of a p-trap under the tub. Brilliant!!!! Who needs a p-trap to hang below the 2" x 4" floor joist..........:laughing:


----------



## justin (May 14, 2010)

pretty bad, he was probably working for wages ....


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Tommy plumber said:


> I love the 1 1/2" san tee on its side and the lack of a p-trap under the tub. Brilliant!!!! Who needs a p-trap to hang below the 2" x 4" floor joist..........:laughing:


Heyyyyy nowww, it was 4:30 on a Friday and i didnt have any traps on the truck.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Mississippiplum said:


> That Is some dandy plumbing ya got there, *the tub drain ain't even got a* *trap*, bet the bathroom smells nice
> 
> sent from the jobsite porta-potty


 





I just re-read thread and see that someone already noticed the tub drain. I didn't read the thread well at first.......:jester:


----------



## PlumberJ (Dec 12, 2011)

it never stops amazing me. 
the **** that people pass as plumbing. I bet the Guy that did that thinks he is the greatest plumber in the world.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Michaelcookplum said:


> Where do you plumb/work/live?


Northern Ontario..... 

Some times we get lows of -40 degs C


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Tommy plumber said:


> I just re-read thread and see that someone already noticed the tub drain. I didn't read the thread well at first.......:jester:


I bet a dollar to a donut that the ptrap is inside the house section and not in the over hang


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

OldSchool said:


> Northern Ontario.....
> 
> Some times we get lows of *-40 degs C*


 






When are you guys going to switch to Farenheit like the rest of the civilized world.....:laughing:


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Tommy plumber said:


> When are you guys going to switch to Farenheit like the rest of the civilized world.....:laughing:


I am pretty sure - 40 deg C is the same as - 40 deg F


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

OldSchool said:


> I am pretty sure - 40 deg C is the same as - 40 deg F


No it's not big difference 

C- water freezes at 0C 
F- water freezes at 32F


sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Mississippiplum said:


> No it's not big difference
> 
> C- water freezes at 0C
> F- water freezes at 32F
> ...


What school did you go to

Do the math :blink:

or look it up -40 c is the same as -40 f


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

OldSchool said:


> Do the math :blink:
> 
> or look it up -40 c is the same as -40 f


Just looked it up, and I learned something new lol

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

OldSchool said:


> What school did you go to
> 
> Do the math :blink:
> 
> or look it up -40 c is the same as -40 f


But 

Water freezes at 32 f
And 0C

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

http://www.convert-me.com/en/convert/temperature





By golly Old School, you are correct. Well, I guess there's a first time for everything.......:laughing:


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

This new fangled C stuff is confusing :laughing:

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

:laughing: you both had to look it up :laughing:

I had you stumped :laughing:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

OldSchool said:


> :laughing: you both had to look it up :laughing:
> 
> I had you stumbed :laughing:


Hmmm, I looked it up and I'm still stumped.:blink:

I'm going to stick to fixing toilets. All this science crap gives me a headache.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

OldSchool said:


> I bet a dollar to a donut that the ptrap is inside the house section and not in the over hang


You would win that bet


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

GREENPLUM said:


> You would win that bet





Tommy plumber said:


> http://www.convert-me.com/en/convert/temperature
> 
> 
> 
> ...


See Tommy I was right twice today :laughing:

I should buy some lottery tickets :laughing:


----------



## ZL700 (Dec 8, 2009)

OldSchool said:


> :laughing: you both had to look it up :laughing:
> 
> I had you stumped :laughing:


One of the best "set-up" here in awhile


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

ZL700 said:


> One of the best "set-up" here in awhile


I knew they would fall for it..... not to many guys know at that temp they are both the same :laughing:

I must have had you to for a little bit


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

OldSchool said:


> I bet a dollar to a donut that the ptrap is inside the house section and not in the over hang


what gave you that hunch?


----------



## red_devil (Mar 23, 2011)

Tommy plumber said:


> When are you guys going to switch to Farenheit like the rest of the civilized world.....:laughing:


Haha thats funny. Its funny watching us read blueprints. They are metric and most guys are used to imperial so constantly you will here "ok, so run 20 mm over to hear and than take that 3/4 inch line tie it into the 25 mm line and than take that 1 inch to.... and stub out at 3000.... and it keeps going all day.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

AKdaplumba said:


> what gave you that hunch?


Been there .... Done that

This Canada and when some one wants the tub on a over hang

I guy has to do what he has to do just so it won't freeze

Sent from my portable office....yes I am at work


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

red_devil said:


> Haha thats funny. Its funny watching us read blueprints. They are metric and most guys are used to imperial so constantly you will here "ok, so run 20 mm over to hear and than take that 3/4 inch line tie it into the 25 mm line and than take that 1 inch to.... and stub out at 3000.... and it keeps going all day.


Like listening to people in Oklahoma speak Spanglish or in Quebec it is Frenglish. :laughing:


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

OldSchool said:


> I am pretty sure - 40 deg C is the same as - 40 deg F



Yes, but that's the only time they match.:laughing:


----------



## TPWinc (May 30, 2011)

Mississippiplum said:


> That Is some dandy plumbing ya got there, the tub drain ain't even got a trap, bet the bathroom smells nice
> 
> sent from the jobsite porta-potty


Who needs P-traps... They just freeze...

Besides I'm sure there's a back pitch somewhere that will keep the smell out. :laughing:


----------

